# CubeVille: Unsolvable Cube (for Facebook)



## Lucas Garron (Dec 21, 2009)

Alright, this is retaliation for FarmVille thingies popping up in my newsfeed.
http://cube.garron.us/misc/CubeVille/cube_sad.php

It will make something that will look like this if you share it on Facebook:




Which I think looks hilarious, and hopefully confuses a lot of people. I invite you to share on your own Facebook page. It would be amusing to see Facebook flooded with these links from a lot of cubers.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 21, 2009)

YAYYYYYYYY =D
Edit: Done.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 21, 2009)

Haha, I saw this a few minutes ago!


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 21, 2009)

lol, done.


----------



## Lars Petrus (Dec 21, 2009)

Bug report:

If you use the custom version generation it becomes

*name* found an Unsolvable Cube on their desk. Oh no!
http://cube.garron.us/misc/CubeVille/cub...
Lars was cubing when etc


----------



## ErikJ (Dec 21, 2009)

hahah wow that's great.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 21, 2009)

Lars Petrus said:


> Bug report:


Ah, thanks. Took me a while to realize what you meant, until I found I had missed a $ in a final variable change.


----------



## deepSubDiver (Dec 21, 2009)

done


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Dec 21, 2009)

It looks a bit odd to say "onto _their_ desk". Would it look better saying "onto the desk" or "onto his/her desk"?


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 21, 2009)

shared


----------



## Carrot (Dec 21, 2009)

Shared


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 21, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> It looks a bit odd to say "onto _their_ desk". Would it look better saying "onto the desk" or "onto his/her desk"?


^ yeah ^

I'll post it when that grammar error is fixed


----------



## lala47 (Dec 21, 2009)

if you don't want newsfeeds about farmville, can't you just press HIDE-->Farmville?


----------



## Bryan (Dec 21, 2009)

lala47 said:


> if you don't want newsfeeds about farmville, can't you just press HIDE-->Farmville?



Farmville, Restaurant City, Fish tank.......

At least it's not as bad as when each quiz was it's own app...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 21, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> rjohnson_8ball said:
> 
> 
> > It looks a bit odd to say "onto _their_ desk". Would it look better saying "onto the desk" or "onto his/her desk"?
> ...


It's part of the point. FarmVille notifications have the same ambiguous grammar. 

(Really, is it that hard for those programmers?)


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 21, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > rjohnson_8ball said:
> ...



hah, alrighty.

shared.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 21, 2009)

Shared.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 21, 2009)

Shared.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 21, 2009)

Shared.
Pure epicness.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Dec 21, 2009)

Shared...


----------



## Caedus (Dec 21, 2009)

Shared...


----------



## teller (Dec 21, 2009)

Shared...


----------



## KubeKid73 (Dec 21, 2009)

Haha! Shared.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Dec 21, 2009)

Eh, I still think the grammar should be fixed. Some people (like me) are unaware that Farmville had that mistake so the wording looks careless in Cubeville. Don't get the wrong idea though, I still like what you did, and I Shared it in Facebook. It's just my opinion that the bad grammar used in Farmville is not needed for Cubeville.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Dec 21, 2009)

How is the grammar bad?


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Dec 21, 2009)

KubeKid73 said:


> How is the grammar bad?


It says "onto their desk". The word "their" indicates more than one person. Instead it should say "onto the desk" or "onto his/her desk".


----------



## KubeKid73 (Dec 21, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> KubeKid73 said:
> 
> 
> > How is the grammar bad?
> ...



Their can be singular... http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/their Look at number two.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 21, 2009)

Same thing with 'their.' I'm tired of hearing otherwise. It's just a string of letters. No need to make rules about it.


----------



## Metroidam11 (Dec 21, 2009)

Genius! I just posted it! My friends are gonna be so confused! It would be cool if there was a cubeville though.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 21, 2009)

Metroidam11 said:


> It would be cool if there was a cubeville though.



Solving puzzles is great, but a "CubeVille" may be a bit much. lol


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 22, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> Eh, I still think the grammar should be fixed. Some people (like me) are unaware that Farmville had that mistake so the wording looks careless in Cubeville. Don't get the wrong idea though, I still like what you did, and I Shared it in Facebook. It's just my opinion that the bad grammar used in Farmville is not needed for Cubeville.


Yeah, I get your point. Ignoring the fact that I'm actually in favor of using "their" as the best option for a gender-neutral pronoun, I often have trouble parodying things incorrectly, because pointing out your care would subvert the intent.
This time, I just had to go with it. 

(My point with making sure to include it was also to make people notice that the original FarmVille notifications were just as lazy. And those REALLY didn't need to be.)


----------



## Kyle Barry (Dec 22, 2009)

This is cool. How feasible would it be to implement a Facebook application that was like a hi-games simulator, and we could keep our best scores and rank them among our friends. I don't know if that's doable, but I'd love that.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 22, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> I'm actually in favor of using "their" as the best option for a gender-neutral pronoun


I am as well. I've looked into the alternatives people have suggested and there is simply no better word to use when you don't know someone's gender. As the dinosaur comic correctly points out, suggested new pronouns like "xe" and "hirs" always end up looking and sounding stupid, and all the existing alternatives are either awkward or clearly wrong. Besides, "they"/"their" is already grammatically correct in the sense that every native English speaker who hears it will know what it means immediately. Don't fix what ain't broke.



Kyle Barry said:


> This is cool. How feasible would it be to implement a Facebook application that was like a hi-games simulator, and we could keep our best scores and rank them among our friends. I don't know if that's doable, but I'd love that.


Feasable, but it wouldn't be easy. Heise hasn't released any source code so we'd have to make sure to use jfly's, and since that's so customizable you have to figure out what puzzles you want to rank people on and what puzzles you want to ignore. It would be pretty darn cool if someone made a facebook app to keep track of PB single/avg for jflysim, but as I said it'd be pretty tough.


----------



## Neo63 (Dec 22, 2009)

Done


----------



## shelley (Dec 22, 2009)

Irony: I blocked Farmville notifications long ago, so now this is the only thing that's spamming my newsfeed.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Dec 22, 2009)

I read XKCD. :fp


----------



## LewisJ (Dec 22, 2009)

PHPJaguar said:


> I read XKCD. :fp



Comics are not mutually exclusive.

And yes a cubeville with computercubes and cube rankings and such would be pretty neat, but cubemania and hi-games are very good alternatives.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Dec 22, 2009)

LewisJ said:


> Comics are not mutually exclusive.


What? I don't know that phrase.

Hover over the cube once on the page.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 22, 2009)

thats awesome, i posted it


----------

